# TS-E 90mm f/2.8 Replacement Info [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14159"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14159">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>The next tilt-shift

</strong>We’re told to “not be surprised if the TS-E 90mm replacement has a longer focal length than 90mm”.</p>
<p>We’ve heard this once before, and it’s entirely possible. Though no one has said what exactly the focal length would be. We’ve also heard that it will get the “L” treatment on numerous occasions.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 8, 2013)

I for one would certainly like to see something along the lines of 135mm or greater.


----------



## TW (Aug 8, 2013)

Based entirely on my record as a pretty good guesser , I think Canon might kill 2 birds with one stone here.

With the success of the 100 L IS Macro, the venerable (and comparatively inexpensive) 100 2.8 Macro is a bit of a lame duck now. so I think Canon might roll it and the 90 2.8 TS into one.

That gives you a TS-E 100mm f/2.8 L Macro. Maybe even a 105mm, but that's more of a Nikon thing, I think.

I and many others already use the 90 TS in a close-up role with extension tubes; I think this would be a logical and well-received new lens. And it won't be inexpensive :'( .


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 8, 2013)

Of course it will get the L treatment!!
You don't even need a brain to figure that out.

When it was released some 23 years ago the L series was not the same thing as it is today.
If you would release it without the L branding it would be silly to ask 2500$ for it.

Also the TS-E24mm was also released in 1990 as the 90mm and the mark II got the L treatment.

It's a no brainer..


----------



## dadgummit (Aug 8, 2013)

TW said:


> Based entirely on my record as a pretty good guesser , I think Canon might kill 2 birds with one stone here.
> 
> With the success of the 100 L IS Macro, the venerable (and comparatively inexpensive) 100 2.8 Macro is a bit of a lame duck now. so I think Canon might roll it and the 90 2.8 TS into one.
> 
> ...



I think this is a good guess. Wasn't there a rumor some time ago about a Macro Tilt Shift lens? That being said if they do produce a 100mm TSE Macro lens I will be getting one!


----------



## Vern (Aug 8, 2013)

ditto TW - macro or close to macro capability in a >100mm focal length w TS would be very attractive to me. Lots of creative possibilities come to mind - tilted, macro panoramas? Some interesting portraits possible as well.


----------



## tron (Aug 8, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> Of course it will get the L treatment!!
> You don't even need a brain to figure that out.
> 
> When it was released some 23 years ago the L series was not the same thing as it is today.
> ...


Version 1 TS-E24mm was also an L lens. It also does not require a brain for this. Only eyes :


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 8, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Though no one has said what exactly the focal length would be.



91mm


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 8, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> Of course it will get the L treatment!!
> You don't even need a brain to figure that out.
> 
> When it was released some 23 years ago the L series was not the same thing as it is today.
> If you would release it without the L branding it would be silly to ask 2500$ for it.



+1


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 9, 2013)

+1 to TS-E 100mm Macro L. That would be the perfect replacement (or a buddy) to my 100mm F2.8 USM. Hopefully the price won't be so much more than the 100mm F2.8L IS USM macro but I doubt it.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 9, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> +1 to TS-E 100mm Macro L. That would be the perfect replacement (or a buddy) to my 100mm F2.8 USM. Hopefully the price won't be so much more than the 100mm F2.8L IS USM macro but I doubt it.



I would expect the price of the replacement to be at least $2200, making it on par with the TS-E 24mm II. *If* true macro capabilities were to be added, I think we could see a price a little north of $2500.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Aug 9, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> You don't even need a brain to figure that out.
> 
> 
> It's a no brainer..



Hmmm.... excuse me for wondering how this would go together, but sir, are you really quite sure about what you are writing here, that you can figure this out and even tp write all this about the new Canon lens releases, maybe in the near future, even without a brain? when you proudly are in writing stating that: quoting your sentence: "*You don't even need a brain to figure that out*." ! ;-)  ???


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 9, 2013)

A 100 TSE macro seems like a logical idea. Any word about a replacement for the 45 TSE?


----------



## heptagon (Aug 10, 2013)

In order to become useful for macro photography we need much more than 8.5° tilt.


----------



## symmar22 (Aug 10, 2013)

heptagon said:


> In order to become useful for macro photography we need much more than 8.5° tilt.


.

+1,

I have the 90 TS-E, and use it much more than the 100mm Macro for flowers close-ups (with 12 and 25 mm macro tubes), it's über-sharp and a joy to use, but I wish 3 things could be improved :

- separate tilt/shift function (I assume the v2 will have it).
- slightly closer focusing distance (at least 1:2 instead of 1:3)
- improved tilt capacity (more than 8°), but that will be at the cost of the relative compactness of the 90mm, since the lens will need a bigger optical circle, which means bigger lenses.
- I was quite happy with the 90mm focal, doubles nicely from the 45TS-E. 100mm TS-E Macro L sounds good, but I hope they won't turn it into a 135 or 150mm, that would be too long for a true close-up/detail/studio/ architecture all-rounder.

I hope we do not end with a 3lbs, 3000$ monster.


----------



## heptagon (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been playing around a bit with the TS-E 90 + 13+21+31mm Extension + 2x Extender and I got modestly sharp results at 5° tilt (more would have been unsharp) and could take a photo from a 10 degree angle. That was just enough to keep the lens (without hood) out of the reflection of a flat surface.

The reason for the low angle at the high tilt is in the short focusing distance (relative to the focal length of the lens, so a longer lens will not help here). When the Scheimpflug angle is 90° for infinity focus it's almost flat for a macro photo.

It would be great to take a 1:1 macro photo of a flat surface from a 45° angle but that would require much more tilt and the current lenses become very unsharp at large tilts when used with extension tubes. 

So maybe a special lens design with a fixed large tilt would be possible but that would only be useful in a few macro scenarios. Still i'm curious what the macro tilt design is they may present.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been holding off on getting a 90mm for months now. The TS-E 90mm's replacement is the lens I desire the most. If its L-incarnation lives up to the optical perfection offered by its TS-E 24mm-II cousin then I'll have another phenomenal tool for macro, portraits and studio.


----------



## Omid Photography (Jan 28, 2016)

As a food photographer, this is my go to lens.
I have had mine since 1995, can't wait for the new version.


----------

